# Breckenridge only 8% open?!?!



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Take the rock board!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well you see having 50 degree temps and only 2 inches of snow in November doesn't exactly help the cause. There's snow coming in tonight through Monday.


----------



## jetablack4 (Dec 6, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well you see having 50 degree temps and only 2 inches of snow in November doesn't exactly help the cause. There's snow coming in tonight through Monday.


Yeh, I understand hopefully the snow and lower temps will allow them to create snow and open up more terrain. I just couldn't believe only 8% was open. I live on the east coast and Vermont mountains seem to be pretty good right now.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Obviously you havent noticed the huge drought they have been having....but your actually lucky, they should be decent by the time you get there.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

another big thing is the fact that every bit of blown snow is going straight to the dew tour park, with only like 2 or 3 days till practice is suppose to start they are kinda in crunch time right now.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

In the last 2 years I have learned one thing about the mountains. Meteorologists don't know shit about what's going to happen, even 3 hours from now. I Wake up every morning and go ride a few laps, if it's snowing(which hasn't really happened yet) I will stay out all day. Yesterday was really the first day that happened. I really fucking hope they are right on this storm, even though I work all weekend..... 

Whatever you do, don't go off into the trees unless you know where your going or we get 3' of snow before you get here.


----------



## jetablack4 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> another big thing is the fact that every bit of blown snow is going straight to the dew tour park, with only like 2 or 3 days till practice is suppose to start they are kinda in crunch time right now.


Yeh I figured that much, I don't know why they would have an event so early in the season. You think they would have better planning than that. 

Really hope that they get hit by a storm this weekend and sets me up for next week, that would be awesome.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

you cant plan the weather.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sitting on my couch on peak 8 right now I can't see the condo's below me and the snow is coming down. You'll be fine.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, I wish I had brought the rock board...got a couple gnarly core shots last Monday. Of course the snow starts falling right as I'm getting ready to leave.

Hey BA, what are you doing tonight? It's my last night staying at the Grand Timber Lodge before heading home...maybe I can make this trip a little more worthwile by meeting the man, the myth...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Usual Friday night avoiding people that want to meet me.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn, I've been trying to track you down all week. You're like a fucking squatch or something.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well that's borderline creepy.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: And here I thought guys only stalked women....


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well that's borderline creepy.


Seriously, if you are going to get creepy, might as well go full creepy, much more reassuring.


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

Last year by the week after Christmas, it was only 18% open, plus the 30 min base lift lines.


----------



## EasyA (Dec 17, 2012)

jetablack4 said:


> I normally do these trips in March, however, working for an accounting firm now with a Jan - April busy season, this is my only option.


I hear ya on that. Me and some coworkers are already trying to plan a trip for next year - I'm not sure if that's going to work out even in December. Luckily some are tax and some are audit.

Anyways, another one of my Coworkers got back from Breck on Sunday night and he had no complains whatsoever. Granted we're in Texas and he's no pro, but he seemed to have a blast even with less than 25% being open. And it looks like this week will be working in your favor.

Cheers


----------

